# Klang Valley (Greater KL), Malaysia



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

I somehow got my computer fixed, (yes I fixed it myself  )... so now it's picture time yay!!! 

First of all, let me do some introduction on Klang Valley, Malaysia. I'm sure many of you have heard of Kuala Lumpur, but never of Klang Valley (the term Klang Valley is widely used in Malaysia, whereas foreigners refer to this region as KL). To make it simple, 

*Klang Valley = Metro KL*


















From Wikipedia: 
Klang Valley is the area in central Selangor, Malaysia comprising Kuala Lumpur and its surroundings and suburbs naturally delineated by hilly areas and the Port Klang coastline. The Klang Valley encompasses Kuala Lumpur, Bangsar, Petaling Jaya, Sungai Besi, Subang Jaya, UEP Subang Jaya, Shah Alam, Klang, Gombak, and Batu Caves, among other towns. The conurbation has a total population of over 4 million,and is the heartland of Malaysia's industry and commerce. In most occasions, usually Klang Valley would be the first to have everything compared to other parts of Malaysia.

Don't go away 'coz more pics are on the way


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*KUALA LUMPUR* 









Ok ok I know, you're bored of seeing Petronas Twin Towers and KL's skyline. But we need a starting point for the tour don't we?  I promise you'll see less of Petronas in this thread. 

Many think that KL is only about Petronas and its impressive skyline and nothing else. Very few know that the two corn-like giants are only the beginning...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*KL SENTRAL * 

Many mega projects in Klang Valley appear to be very low profile due to the prominence of Petronas and the KLCC vicinity it represents. 

KL Sentral for example, is one of the many signs that the skyline is expanding out.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More on KL Sentral.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Upcoming skyline in KL Sentral.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Cool! Keep this going Latresorter!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

KL Sentral transportation hub.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More on KL Sentral Station before I move elsewhere  We are currently heading West from KL city.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*MIDVALLEY*

Welcome to MidValley :wave:


















Not far away from KL Sentral, is another mega project of a self-contained city - MidValley. I personally see KL Sentral and MidValley as projects to fill the skyline gaps between KL and PJ (Petaling Jaya).

Master layout plan:









Current layout plan:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More on MidValley. 

Original renderings: 









Current renderings:









Kindly visit Malaysian forum for more renderings of MidValley City


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

In fact, MidValley is one of the fastest growing cities in the Klang Valley. 

Mid Valley’s green spot
~ BY HARI RAJ, The Star.

AS soon as Eric Kuhne sits down, it’s obvious that he just can’t wait to start talking about his latest project. He’s excited, and it would take considerable willpower not to get caught up in that infectious zeal. 

“Those who learn through humility and tolerance how to honour and respect diversity of beliefs are part of the next century's future. Those who don’t will find themselves stalled and foundering on the shoals of their prejudices.” 

That’s Kuhne for you, speaking with a forthrightness that would border on the pedantic were it not for the easy conviction with which it is delivered. 

The recipient of a degree in Art and Architecture from Houston’s Rice University, Kuhne went on to complete his Masters of Architecture at Princeton University. Kuhne now operates from London, his home of 11 years. 

A celebrated international speaker, he also spans the globe with his projects. From Darling Park in Sydney, Australia, to the BurJurman Gardens in Dubai, Kuhne has garnered a reputation for integrating cultural and historical aspects from each project’s country of origin into his developments. 

The Gardens at Mid Valley, it would seem, is no exception. Not content with one phase, however, Kuhne’s influence has extended to the entire project. 

“Modernism strips the cultural identity of cities and civilisations all over the planet. It destroys it,” says Kuhne, who hopes that Mid Valley will represent the arts and crafts that are part of the tradition and genius of Malaysia’s heritage. 


*Let there be light*  

Simplicity seems to be very much the buzzword for Kuhne’s vision of Mid Valley. Instead of derivative trappings or cold, spartan stylings, the complex amalgamates themes and motifs prevalent in everyday Malaysian life into a pastiche that is at once familiar and refreshing. 

Modernism strips the cultural identity of cities and civilisations, says Kuhne 
“What we do is try to take a vernacular craft and lift it to an artform to remind people about the genius of their own heritage,” he says. 

“That then honours the tradition, but because it then refreshes it with new materials and new (usage), it then teaches the world about something that a century of modernism has made us all blind to.” 

Upon completion, Mid Valley will have one of the longest uninterrupted visible retail façades in the world. The back wall of the Gardens’ façade, behind the protruding latticework, will be painted red. This can then be illuminated from behind, giving the entire complex the appearance of a lantern at night. 

Combining patterns found in traditional blinds, sails and basket weaves with patterns taken from an archaeological study of a traditional Malaysian house, the facade is quite a departure from the austerity of most modern retail arenas. 

“You can actually project images on it, so there's a whole bunch of lighting tricks on this that can make it a very subtle spectacle throughout the day,” says Kuhne. 

He also laments Petaling Street’s transformation from a paradise illuminated by lantern light into a blue plastic-topped tourist trap. In fact, the completed Boulevard will feature red lanterns strung between the two opposing façades in an attempt to recapture that lost charm. 

That’s not the end of the atmospheric effects up his sleeve, however. Inspired by the Sainsbury Wing of the National Gallery in London, he plans to bounce lavender, rose and peach coloured floodlights off reflective surfaces to create a rather alluring effect. 

“The pigments on the paintings of rare art pieces are the same as cosmetics on complexions of women's faces. You have to think about lighting not in terms of lighting merchandise, but in terms of lighting the customer.” 


*The height of fashion*  

Also traditionally inspired are the chandeliers that will feature in the Gardens. They were originally positioned pointing downward, a feng shui faux pas that still elicits a chuckle from Kuhne. 

No matter which way their orientation, however, the dichroic glass chandeliers are certain to add some sparkle. Akin to that of a prism, they reflect different coloured light, the spectrum of which will change as the sun alters its position during the course of the day. 

Kuhne explains that combining work, residential and leisure/ hospitality areas is what differentiates Mid Valley from other single use developments in the centre of KL. 

“The fact that people can actually come down to the roof garden and drop into the retail podium means that the roof garden will actually function like a town square up in the sky,” he enthuses. 

Connecting the Gardens with the existing building will be a bridge housing the Crystal Gallery, which will display a collection of Malaysian cultural images and traditions. 

The original incarnation of Mid Valley was meant to have six towers, a number that has since been scaled back to four. Two office buildings, a hotel and service apartments will eventually sit atop a retail and leisure podium. 

What the development lacks in quantity, however, Kuhne is making up for with his usual inimitable style – this time basing certain aspects of the buildings on facets of Malaysian ceremonial dress such as brocades and gold stitching. 

“The first sketch we did was literally like a sash tied. The building comes out of that whole transformation of a ceremonial robe becoming in fact the facade of a building,” says Kuhne. 

“The office towers tend to have a more masculine feel, while the service towers and the hotel have a more feminine feel, as you would expect.” 

If feasible, the towers will be constructed in a double envelope, with timber lattice as opposed to silver or aluminium blinds. 

“Most office towers are green glass and steel and they put you to sleep, but we want to have something that has a little warmth to it,” he says. “If we can pull that off, part of the signature about Mid Valley will be its warmth and friendliness as opposed to its austerity and presumptuousness.” 


*Recovering the satellites*  

THE seed of Mid Valley’s continued development was planted while Kuhne was in Malaysia just one month after the tragedies of September 2001. He recalls being touched by the scope of integration in Malaysia. 

“You have the diversity of faiths here, where people have found a way to work in harmony with each other and create one of the fastestgrowing economies anywhere in the world.” 

In town to deliver a talk, little did Kuhne know that he would soon be whisked away by Antony Barragry, Mid Valley City Developments Sdn Bhd’s executive director, to discuss what he calls “the most astonishing thing I’ve ever seen.” 

*“They roll out this scheme called Mid Valley which is bigger than the biggest project I’ve ever done in my life,” says Kuhne. 

At the time, Phase 1 of Mid Valley was up and running. What still impresses Kuhne is the fact that Mid Valley was built entirely with private money. * 

*“There was no government assistance here. For a group of entrepreneurs in a developing country to build over 1.7 million sq ft of prime commercial retail space and have it become an absolute blistering success, that is huge news.” * 

Kuhne points out that not all development companies understand how to build mixed use projects – not a deficiency that IGB suffers from, apparently. 

“Because they control financing, leasing and design, development, project, construction, asset, and operations management, there's a safety net there,” he says, explaining that this allows the group to capture an opportunity in any of those areas. 

Describing IGB as the most enlightened group of professionals he has ever worked with, Kuhne explains that they are not just tuned in to the retail or leisure aspects but are also trying to create something that honours the ethos of Malaysia. 

*According to Kuhne, Mid Valley represents the first of a master plan involving the development of satellite town centres around the centre of KL, a concept based on the Vision 2020 plan for the city. 

These satellite centres perform the vital role of taking pressure of the central city, which has become what Kuhne describes as a parking lot that has become unable to handle any cars. 

“You've got people cannibalising each other over there. Without building these satellite towns, the centre city will collapse. It will basically strangle itself,” he says. 

“The most fundamental task of every major metropolitan area in the world today is to learn how to build quality satellite city centres, and Mid Valley is the first example of this.”*


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

MidValley City. A Metamorphosis. 

THEN....


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The current look of MidValley City. (Thanks SzeHoong for having to put up with the traffic to get the pictures  )


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The old look of the MidValley + KL Sentral skyline. You can see an icon building not too far away - Menara Telekom. Combine these and you get a new great skyline... well... in the future  










Feel free to give some comments/ queries. Or else this page will be filled up with more pictures!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Since there are no comments, I shall continue with the picture tour


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Before we move on to Bukit Damansara, there are pictures of this building near to MidValley that I really want to share with you. 

Menara Telekom, standing at 310m, is currently the third tallest in SEA (after Petronas 1 and 2). 

These are old pics though...


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The Kerinchi and Pantai surroundings of Menara Telekom (old pics).


----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

great collection of pics


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Lastresorter, i really like the way you present the whole thing! Excellent job!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ Thanks guys, I try not to congest one single page with pics... so always feel free to give comments  

Now I can take the load off this page and go to Page 2!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Hartamas town centre by day. This is the main commercial district for Sri Hartamas & Mont Kiara residents. Notice that there are many Japanese/ Korean outlets.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ Glad that you enjoyed it  Come back more often!


yeah!! i'm back ha ha....

love to see those rare pics of Kl's surroundings


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Hartamas town centre by night. Bangsar Telawi's main rival.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The view of Mont Kiara/ Sri Hartamas surroundings at night from the town centre.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*TTDI*

Behind the hill of Mont Kiara, is this township called TTDI, an acronym for Taman Tun Dr. Ismail. Locals usually call it Taman Tun. TTDI is perhaps the most rarely featured town in the Damansara urban stretch. Nonetheless, it is one of the most exclusive, unique and liveable towns around. TTDI also enjoys it special position by neighbouring the booming PJ North. 

Welcome to Taman Tun!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Aerial view of TTDI (very old pic).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Many TTDI's residents have been staying there for decades and refuse to leave the town. The following pictures explain why the residents love this place to death. The treelines, the boulevards, the tranquility, and of course, its proximity to PJ and Damansara. TTDI is the home for busy elites who long for peace of mind after a hard day's work.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Streetscapes / neighbourhood of TTDI (2).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

One major plus point of living in Klang Valley is not just about living in a sophisticated looking city, but rather, how close the nature is to home. 

An activity going on in Kiara Park, TTDI.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Kiara Park, TTDI (2).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

"Gimme something more extreme than a beautiful park," you said. Sure, what about riding bicycle in the woods? 

Bukit Kiara, TTDI.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Back from Christmas celebration, now it's time for pics again!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

TTDI's main commercial district. The tall building in the background is Plaza IBM Malaysia designed by Dr Ken Yeang. It is also one of the first commercial highrises in Klang Valley outside KL & PJ.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

TTDI main commercial district (2).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Visitors to this thread may find a lot more info of Klang Valley than just its cityscapes. Yes, that's right. This thread is about LIVING IN KLANG VALLEY, not just pictures of buildings or skylines. Now I want to show you something unique, something that you can only find in Malaysia, during the Ramadhan - LEMANG. 

These pics were taken during Ramadhan on a street in TTDI.




































You can see Malaysian multiculturalism in this pic. A Malay delicacy on a Chinese newspapers. 









Every year just before Hari Raya Adilfitri starts, the sleepy suburbs of Taman Tun Dr. Ismail will be invaded by these smoke, people and lots of food when the lemang stalls start their festive business. Lemang, a Malay delicacy made from glutinous rice cooked in a bamboo tube over slow fire is a must have during the festivities especially with some rendang (Malay for meat curry in coconut milk and spices).

There was a carnival-like atmosphere around the area with stalls lining the main road leading towards 1 Utama Shopping Centre with cars stopping at the side to buy lemang for their festivities or even non-Muslims enjoying the delicacy. - from masak-masak.blogspot.com


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

TTDI is a self-contained town. This town has a well-utilised community hall. Interestingly, this community hall happens to be a perfect venue for many traditional Malay weddings. I've personally attended one of these traditional weddings in TTDI community hall before and all I can say is, "it's GRAND!"


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Final pic of TTDI before we head west to Petaling Jaya.


----------



## musang (Apr 20, 2005)

interesting... i love Klang Valley


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ Thanks! Actually what I've shown so far are only the western parts of the KL Federal Territory


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

This page has too many pics. Turn to the next page for more!  --->


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

On the way out from KL Federal Territory vicinity (you can see Menara Telekom), and note the going-home rush:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Petaling Jaya*

Petaling Jaya or better known as PJ is an area located in the district of Petaling (West of KL). The original reason for the establishment of Petaling Jaya was to alleviate the increasing congestion of Kuala Lumpur, the capital city of Malaysia. In less than 50 years, Petaling Jaya, whose name means 'successful town', has forged ahead to become the town of the future. Clean, Beautiful and progressive.

Petaling Jaya has an area of approximately 97.2 km², arguably the state of Selangor's largest town. PJ today is a metropolitan centre with about 500,000 residents within an area of 51.4 sq.km. Today, Chinese form 55 per cent of PJ residents while 30 per cent are Malays, 13 per cent Indians and 2 per cent comprise other races. The Petaling Jaya Municipal Council or MPPJ is the local authority responsible for the administration and development of Petaling Jaya. 

The Menteri Besar of Selangor announced on 30 September 2005 that Petaling Jaya will be granted city status in March 2006.

For more info on PJ, please visit the official website of PJ Municipal Council www.mppj.gov.my or community website www.pjnet.com.my

Welcome to PJ via Federal Highway!! (or is it Federal Carpark?)


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

About 10-15 minutes drive from KL, it's PJ New Town (PJ's town centre). Local PJians usually call it PJ State.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

More of PJ State.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Taman Jaya Lake in PJ State


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Night pics of PJ State.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Similiar to Penang, PJ township is scattered all over its vicinity. The town centre only has a handful of skyscrapers. This might change following a redevelopment plan of the town centre (city centre in March 2006) which will include some surrounding "sections" (suburbs).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

PJ North - Damansara(s), SS(s), Tropicana 

PJ North is the continuity of the Damansara urban stretch. Some of you might be confused of how the system works. Basically, Damansara is a huge area, but parts of it lie under KL City Hall administration while others lie under PJ Municipal Council - for better governance and administration. Fund allocations, town planning, infrastructure and future prospects are different too under two different local governments. 

Let's just say the KL Federal Territory and Putrajaya are under direct governance of the Malaysian federal government, while PJ, Shah Alam, Cyberjaya, Sepang and other surrounding cities under the governance of Selangor State; while Genting Highlands, Bukit Tinggi and surroundings under the governance of Pahang State; and Nilai, Port Dickson, Seremban and surroundings under the governance of Negeri Sembilan State. They make up this huge urban area called the Klang Valley. Generally people from this area claim themselves to be from KL. I hope I've explained it well :lol:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Streetscapes of PJ North (2) - Section 16 commercial district.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

damn!! the am bank logo is ugly!!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

^^ :lol: I think the logo is ok... it's the colour scheme thats UGLY!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The view of Damansara in PJ North. The less featured mega project on world scale.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Mid-upper end residential development in Damansara, PJ North.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

The poors are not deprived of a place to live. Some low cost housing in Damansara.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

I cut and paste these news so that I won't congest one page with too many pics. 

As mentioned earlier, PJ will become a city in March 2006. So there are many discussions in local media lately. 

*Doubts over whether MPPJ can deliver*
Wednesday January 4, 2006
*Can MPPJ deliver?
What? Is MPPJ ready for PJ being declared city status 
When? In March or April. 
Who? PJ folk and the MPPJ *

EVER since Selangor Mentri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Mohd Khir Toyo’s announcement in September of Petaling Jaya heading for city status, details are hard to come by and are sketchy. 

What little is known is that the Petaling Jaya Municipal Council (MPPJ) would have its name changed to Petaling Jaya City Hall, and with it the council president will be known as mayor. 

Beyond that, general statements that promise better facilities and services are being made. But, then that has been MPPJ’s credo over the years. If its past records are anything to go by, then the people’s doubts seem genuine. Here are some examples. 

*Enforcement*

Complains of illegal hawkers, illegal extensions and renovations of homes and illegal use of premises for activities other than it was intended have been numerous. 

Though, these violate the council’s laws, enforcement has been poor. Little has been done to prevent, apprehend or fine the perpetrators. 

As an example are the hawkers who conduct businesses at Damansara Utama Uptown in Taman Medan and Kota Damansara without licences. 

All that MPPJ does is to have enforcement officers prevent the hawkers from setting up stalls when the residents’ patience wears thin and turn a blind eye when the people are tired of complaining. When a politician steps in, the illegal hawkers are promised new locations. But, then new illegal hawkers take up from where the old ones have left. 

*Quality of Life* 

Residents go through a lot to ensure they buy a good home in the right location. But, before long new development, not in the council’s plans earlier, miraculously prop up right next to their doorsteps. 

An example is Taman Desaria PJS5. It was called home for a while. But, all of a sudden living in the neighbourhood became a nightmare. MPPJ decided to build low-cost flats in their area for squatter residents of Taman Medan in 2003. 

Residents’ protest fell on deaf years. They took the issue to court. But, MPPJ was adamant and went ahead and not only built the flats but moved the squatter residents in. 

“With an increase in population, the density increased from 45 to 500 per acre,’’ a Taman Desaria resident wrote to StarMetro. “Traffic increased by more than 10 fold, and so did the crime rate.’’ 

Resident groups in other parts of Petaling Jaya were concerned as if MPPJ could help deteriorate the quality of life in Taman Desaria, it could do the same elsewhere. 

When MPPJ proposed amendments to the Petaling Jaya Local Plan 1 (RTPJ1) so that it could change the status of certain plots of land, 14 residents’ associations objected. 

The proposal was withdrawn only after Section 5 RA legal advisor Derek Fernandez and Keadilan vice-president Sivarasa Rasiah found two different copies of the proposed draft amendments. 

*Accountability* 

The case of Taman Desaria PJS5 residents against the Selangor Government and MPPJ was fought and the court ruled in favour of the residents. 

The state government decided not to appeal the decision, but not MPPJ. 

Pending the appeal, MPPJ announced that assessment taxes in Petaling Jaya were going to be raised so that the council would have a balanced budget. But, residents have their doubts. They claim that the increase was to pay the lawsuit. 

In any case should the appeal be rejected or the case is lost, MPPJ president and department directors are immune to personal liability – compensation will be at the ratepayer’s expense, including that of Taman Desaria residents. 

“A proper audit system is necessary,’’ said Bukit Gasing DAP chairman John Chung. “Who monitors the performance of the local council? The revival of local council elections is an important step to ensure greater efficiency and accountability of local councils.” 

*Representation* 

Not releasing the accounts is not transparent governance, but councillors are supposed to provide checks and balances to the policies carried out. 

In the past, councillors could inform the public via the media of the policies and plans that the council would undertake. 

This is no longer the case. 

“It is to streamline the council’s response,” explained one councillor. “Only the council president and councillors who are also state assemblymen can make statements, but the latter make statements in their capacity as assemblymen, not as councillors.” 

The 500,000 residents of Petaling Jaya have only these four persons out of the 25 councillors and the council president whom they can talk to if they have any grouses with the council. 

There were provisions drawn up to allow the people to meet their councillors, but the schedules aren’t adhered to at most times. 

“MPPJ councillors have not delivered,’’ said Cameron Tower Residents Association chairman Dr Ho Chai Yee. “Most of residents’ groups feel that there is a need for independent councillors. The federal government has not responded to such an appeal and we hope it will review it in view of so many complaints.” 

“I am all for councillors being elected,’’ said Taman Mayang Jaya Residents Association chairman Liew Wei Beng. “But, I don’t see it happening in the near future as the people are not ready and those in power are not going to give it up without a fight.” 

*The good it has done*

Residents aren’t objecting to the city status itself. Instead, they are questioning the ability of MPPJ to live up to the status. 

For the record, MPPJ does have its fair share of good governance policies implemented. Among these are: 

- MPPJ is the first to have a “best neighbourhood’’ competition annually, awarding RM120,000 to the top three neighbourhoods. 

- MPPJ's building is the first to be made disabled-friendly and is one of the most progressive champions for the disabled. 

- MPPJ declared the portion of Bukit Gasing under its jurisdiction a green lung (KL has yet to do that). 

- MPPJ has one of the best football teams in the country. 

- Most of the lake parks in Petaling Jaya have been rehabilitated and refurbished, with cooperation from residents and NGOs. 

- MPPJ has built a community hall for resident groups to meet or hold gatherings. 

- Temporary housing has always been arranged for squatters who have to move due to development, with the cost of the lodging paid for by the developer. 

- Friday mornings (from 8am to noon) are for the public to meet the council president and the department heads (or their officers).


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Definition of a city* (In Malaysia)
Wednesday January 4, 2006

- It must be a state's centre of administration. 

- Population of more than 300,000 people. 

- Financially stable with a yearly revenue of not less than RM80mil. 

- Vast physical and financial development. 

- A business and industrial centre with stable financial institutions. 

- A centre for higher education, complete with universities, libraries and colleges. 

- Possesses unique historical background and acts as cultural and sporting hub. 

*
- Petaling Jaya Municipal Council (MPPJ) 

- MPPJ is an administrative centre for Selangor. 

- Population in Petaling Jaya is about 500,000 people. 

- The annual revenue for the current term is RM185.5mil (although the assessment rate has not been increased since 1992). 

- Areas under MPPJ are constantly under development, especially upcoming places such as Damansara Perdana, Bandar Utama and Mutiara Damansara. 

- Petaling Jaya is a pioneer industrial area in Malaysia. 

- There are more than 23 colleges and universities in Petaling Jaya including Universiti Antarabangsa Islam campus branch at Section 17, Universiti Institute Technology Mara campus branch at Section 1, Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (Utar) campus branch at Section 13, Universiti Tun Abdul Razak (Unitar) main campus at SS6 Kelana Jaya and Malaysia University of Science and Technology (MUST) main campus at SS7. There is also the Petaling Jaya Community Library in Jalan Selangor. 

- MPPJ is the first new town development in the country as development began in 1953. Although Petaling Jaya does not have a museum, there is a proposal to set up Museum Warisan Petaling Jaya at Taman Jaya. There is also a sports complex in Kelana Jaya.*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice . :cheer:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

*Ampang* 

Ampang is a huge town. The first pic below shows where the embassies are located. Ampang is also the Korean hub of Klang Valley.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW!!!!!! Great thread.


----------

